# Ground Beef



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

I'm not an often poster, but I have been here are homesteading today for about 6 years. I have learned so much from all of you. THANK YOU! I started canning about 16 years ago, but it was very limited to pickles and jams. This year I finally began pressure canning in earnest. (I have even purchased a second pressure canner to have two batches going at a time.) I have dozens of broths and soups and veggies put up this year so far.

Several years ago, I tried a knock off Wendy's Chili recipe that my family LOVES--that is until I canned it. The ground meat became pasty and lost the chunkyness that I had started with. I did have some success with my homemade speghetti sauces that called for bulk sweet or hot sausages. That meat was pre-cooked as the beef was, but it did remain chunky after canning.

I have a lot of beef in my freezer that I would like to get into jars. Is there anyway that I can can this as ground beef without it becoming pasty? I would really like to do the chili again, but I am considering just doing the recipe without the meat. Do you have any suggestions?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Ground beef does become somewhat pasty. I rarely can it plain for that very reason.

1. For the chili recipe (I have a similar one), I can all of the ingredients except the beans. I am careful to add a little more of the tomato sauce than the recipe calls for. It helps with the pasty taste. I add the beans as I heat the chili and that seems to help the taste.

2. We like ground beef meatballs canned. This comes from Jackie Clay at Backwoods Home magazine. Make your favorite meatball recipe and place them in a pan in the oven.....cook until mostly done. Scoop the meatballs into jars and cover with condensed cream of mushroom soup. Pressure can for 90 minutes at 10 pounds of pressure. We love these served over rice. You can add seasoned tomato sauce instead of the mushroom soup, but we do not like that as well. Not sure why, but the meat tastes and "feels" better with the mushroom soup to us.


3. Google Poor Man's steak. This cans up really well.

4. Jackie Clay also has a recipe for stuffed bell peppers. We love this one also.

5. I make something from my Aunt Margie.....
2 pounds of ground beef
1 tsp of salt
2 tbs fat
2 cups chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 can mushrooms (I guess at this and use dehydrated)
1/4 cup pimento
1 can mushroom soup
1/4 cup soy sauce

Saute meat, add other ingredients and heat. Place in quart jars and pressure can for 90 minutes at 10 pounds of pressure for here in NC. Be sure to check the pressure and time for your area.

When you open the jars you can......serve over rice or serve over noodles or 

add: 5 oz package of noodles (cooked) and 1 cup of sour cream. Mix with the meat mixture from the jar and cook as a casserole baked at 325 for 1/2 hour or until heated. (I top mine with slivered almonds before baking.)

6. Another idea is to preseason with taco seasoning and can for quick tacos or enchiladas.

7. I make up sloppy joe mixture as well. Again, Jackie Clay has some of the best recipes for this in her canning book from Backwoods Home.

8. Another favorite is seasoned Ground Beef from the ball canning book served over rice or noodles or mixed with spaghetti sauce.

9. Another possibility is hamburger soup with vegetables.

Hope this gives you some good ideas. We love all of the above recipes and like you hated the taste of the plain ground beef.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't really like ground beef canned IN stuff. If you cook, rinse then can with no liquid it has a better texture. I do that and THEN add it to meals. I think the boiling liquid breakes the meat up to much and makes it soggy/mealy.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

I just saw this. I can my meat raw. Just put the ground beef in the quart jar with a tsp salt. cover the meat just to the top of the meat. I do it that way because it makes it's own juice and it covers the meat. I do meatballs that way too. I like to can most of my meat, we like it better than fresh sometimes. I pressure cook it at 10pounds for 90 minutes.


----------



## Sunflowerhill (Dec 30, 2012)

hardworkingwoman said:


> I just saw this. I can my meat raw. Just put the ground beef in the quart jar with a tsp salt. cover the meat just to the top of the meat. I do it that way because it makes it's own juice and it covers the meat. I do meatballs that way too. I like to can most of my meat, we like it better than fresh sometimes. I pressure cook it at 10pounds for 90 minutes.


I can meat the same way as hardworkingwoman and ground beef turns out great! It is wonderful in spaghetti and in hamburger soup!:bouncy:


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I canned my favorite chili (with less beans than usual) and it tasted just like Hormel! The meat breaks down into such little pieces with canning. My husband grew up on Hormel so he sort of enjoyed it. My plan next time is to add some chipotle's to it, I think that'll help. 

I also love Jackie Clay's recipe's. I had good success with the canned taco meat, it is a little pasty but I mix it with a can of black beans for taco's to make them more nutritious and that balances it out. Am planning on canning sloppy joe's from her book next, my only experience with sloppy joe's is canned/cafeteria so I'll bet my taste buds will think they are just fine! 

If you have meat that isn't ground I think canned stew is fantastic, really intensifies the flavors. Again, I use Jackie Clay's recipe.


----------



## Ali_R (Jul 18, 2011)

hardworkingwoman said:


> I just saw this. I can my meat raw. Just put the ground beef in the quart jar with a tsp salt. cover the meat just to the top of the meat. I do it that way because it makes it's own juice and it covers the meat. I do meatballs that way too. I like to can most of my meat, we like it better than fresh sometimes. I pressure cook it at 10pounds for 90 minutes.



Cover the ground beef with what? Sorry if it's obvious.

Ali


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

hardworkingwoman said:


> I just saw this. I can my meat raw. Just put the ground beef in the quart jar with a tsp salt. cover the meat just to the top of the meat. I do it that way because it makes it's own juice and it covers the meat. I do meatballs that way too. I like to can most of my meat, we like it better than fresh sometimes. I pressure cook it at 10pounds for 90 minutes.


How much meat do you put in the jar?


----------



## 3's_enuf (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so glad I canned pints and quarts of ground beef. Now that my hubby works out of town two weeks at a time, they come in handy. Frying up the beef first seems to give it the 'texture' again. Then he uses it to make chili, spaghetti, hamburger helper etc. Canned beef chunks are used in burritos, beef & noodles, beef potpie etc. A time saver for me and worth it!

Cajun Arkie -- BBB says to fill leaving one inch head space.


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ali_R said:


> Cover the ground beef with what? Sorry if it's obvious.
> 
> Ali


 I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

I'm wondering that, too


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I quickly brown it, drain & can without more liquid. Go for caramelization vs done all the way. Texture stays much better, and browning helps the flavor. I add a little salt, pepper and usually garlic. Not much due to flavor intensifying.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK- I wouldn't have believed this, if I hadn't done it myself...... DRY CANNING for Ground beef. Retains, the exact texture of browned ground beef. Greta For Tacos,ate....yes, it the right texture. Try a small batch.....you will be thrilled.

PS>>>I think I got it off of Sharon's Pantry....not sure.​


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I would like to knoe more about the meatball process. Do you make raw balls with seasoning? Do you add tomato sauce to it?

Canned meatballs would be awesome!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes...what do you cover the raw ground beef with?


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

margoC said:


> I would like to knoe more about the meatball process. Do you make raw balls with seasoning? Do you add tomato sauce to it?
> 
> Canned meatballs would be awesome!


I can this meatball recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Meatball-Nirvana/Detail.aspx
I put up a bunch in spaghetti sauce so we can just warm it and throw it on french rolls for meatball sandwiches. I am going to do some in broth to use for sweet n sour, albondigas and swedish meatballs.
Check to see how long you have to pressure can meat for in your elevation. Mine is 90 min qts at 15 lb.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

peteyfoozer said:


> I can this meatball recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Meatball-Nirvana/Detail.aspx
> I put up a bunch in spaghetti sauce so we can just warm it and throw it on french rolls for meatball sandwiches. I am going to do some in broth to use for sweet n sour, albondigas and swedish meatballs.
> Check to see how long you have to pressure can meat for in your elevation. Mine is 90 min qts at 15 lb.


Thanks for the recipe link! I've been trying different meatball recipes for canning, this looks better than what I've done. My husband has loved all of them but I have't found the perfect one yet...


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> OK- I wouldn't have believed this, if I hadn't done it myself...... DRY CANNING for Ground beef. Retains, the exact texture of browned ground beef. Greta For Tacos,ate....yes, it the right texture. Try a small batch.....you will be thrilled.
> 
> PS>>>I think I got it off of Sharon's Pantry....not sure.​


Thank you for mentioning this. I've been wanting to can ground beef but haven't since everyone says it's mushy. 

There is a youtube video showing how to on Linda's Pantry. She's listed as 225sage. Video is titled, "How to Dry Can Ground Beef." She does a review showing comparison between dry canned and fresh ground beef. Video titled, "Dry Canning Ground Beef Review." Linda references Jackie Clay.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't understand why one would _want_ to can meat.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Joshie said:


> I don't understand why one would _want_ to can meat.


I live in the gulf coast. We have frequent weather related power outages, sometimes for weeks at a time. If my meat is canned, it won't spoil. We have generators, but having one less freezer or refrigerator in the generator rotation helps greatly in an already stressful situation.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

It not only saves freezer space and keeps the product viable for years, but it also saves time on defrosting, preparing, etc. If I am going to make chicken enchiladas, I would have to thaw a chicken, then wait until the thing was cooked down enough and shredded...that takes a couple of days. By canning it, I just grab a jar off the shelf and mix it into whatever casserole, quesadilla, salad or sandwich I am making. Having aggressive Ra and lots of nights I am not even capable of fixing a meal, it's been a real asset!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I can meatballs in beef broth. That way I can use them in spaghetti sauce, or I can put a cream sauce with them and have Swedish meatballs. I make the meatballs pretty big, partially pre-cook them in the oven, and pack about 9 per quart jar.


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Would it turn out better if you just canned cubes and then ground them yourself? I guess to do that you would have to be processing it yourself with a meat grinder, I'm not sure of ur setup, but my uncle canned venison for a long time and that's what my aunt would do to make her stew.


----------



## Turtle Bean (May 25, 2008)

This is my favorite way to can ground beef:

from the Ball Blue Book - 

Seasoned Ground Beef
Yield: about 5 pints or 2 quarts

4 pounds lean ground beef
1 1/2 cups chopped onion (about 2 medium)
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups tomato juice
1 1/2 cups beef broth
1 teaspoon seasoned salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper

Brown meat. Drain off excess fat. Add onions and garlic; cook slowly until onions are tender. Add remaining ingredients and simmer 15 minutes or until hot throughout. Skim off excess fat, if necessary. Pack hot meat and sauce into hot jars, leaving 1-inch head space. Adjust two-piece caps. Process pints 1 hour and 15 minutes, quarts 1 hour and 30 minutes, at 10 pounds pressure in a steam pressure canner.

(Adjust pressure for your altitude). 

**************
I use it in spaghetti sauce, add taco seasoning to it for tacos, and throw it in my chilli. It would also work well in shepherd's pie, tamale pie, etc. I also use low-sodium V-8 juice instead of the tomato juice and leave out the seasoning salt which contains msg. It makes for a very quick and easy meal on hectic nights.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Joshie said:


> I don't understand why one would _want_ to can meat.


No freezer burn! :bouncy:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Linda, of "Linda's Pantry", or "sage225" has a whole library of great you tube vids on cooking and canning all kinds of foods, including dry canning ground beef. 

If enjoy learning by observing, check her out. 

Here's a link to her, "How to dry can ground beef".

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBEjwlV-czE[/ame]


----------



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

bluemule31 said:


> Tagged


 
What does "tagged" meen?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Joshie said:


> I don't understand why one would _want_ to can meat.



Lots of reasons. It's convenient, no waiting for it to thaw and then cook. We have frequent power outages so I can still make dinner without having to open the refrigerator or freezer. I can make up meals that the kids can open and pop into the microwave. No more buying canned convience foods(ravioli's and such)


----------

